
10 little known Mac utilities - ciscoriordan
http://www.davidalison.com/2009/05/10-little-known-mac-utilities.html
======
ZeroGravitas
He missed my favourite.

The Mac has a thing called safe sleep where it saves your memory to disk when
you close the laptop. This is good because if you lose power it takes you
right back to where you were. This is bad because it can take a while,
especially if you have a lot of memory an sometimes confuses things if you
close and open too quickly.

Smart sleep gives you the best of both worlds by only switching this behavior
on when your batter is below some user defined level.

<http://www.jinx.de/SmartSleep.html>

This should be the default behaviour! I will be sad if it's not in Snow
Leopard.

